# Air Bag Service Message (2011 Cruze)



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would not mess around trying to self diagnose the problem here, take it to the dealer and let them figure it out, if it gets to expensive call your insurance company and file a claim.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes! Dang heck of a first post . And to top it off we get to tell you more bad news . Sorry , but there is sensors up front and possibly have been affected by the water .


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The airbag sensors are up pretty high above the radiator. I doubt that where issue lie. My guess is that it is the seatbelt pretensioner that got wet. They explosive and are controlled by the airbag module. You'll need a diagnostic tool to figure it out. But, if you have full coverage, my guess is the insurance will total the car. Since it's now wet inside the car, DON'T roll up the windows. You'll get mildew almost instantly. Leave the windows cracked until you figure out what's going to happen with your insurance


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at the photo again it appears the car was moved out of deeper water(backed up), it is not parked even close to being aligned with the other two cars. Any water damage can be much more serious than you suspect, I would not mess around & would get your insurance involved. 

Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure don't like reading post like this, air bag sensors are supposed to be water proof, post this in the GM ask section of this board. SRS modules are design to self destruct if initiated, and are way over priced to replace, apparently no air bags were triggered.

Again using a high impedance CMOS microcontroller, leakage currents can trigger these. Would think since no accident was involved and required by law, should be warranted for the life of the vehicle. Honda did have a lifetime warranty on seat belts regardless of the cause. Ha, one of my pups chewed one up, no charge for a brand new belt. But no such luck with GM and no damage to the belt either, dang think just fell apart. 

It may even cure itself after it dries off, but should have never happened in the first place. With that SRS lamp on, you have no air bags. Ask GM, people on this board are far more reasonable than some dealers.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> SRS modules are design to self destruct if initiated, and are way over priced to replace, apparently no air bags were triggered.


 That was true at one time, but it's not true anymore. On the Cruze, and all of the late model cars I know of, the module can be reset after a deploy command. This can be done with some better scan tools, or the module can be sent to an outside service after the deployed components have been replaced. What does get ruined post deployment are the plugs on the clockspring on the steering column. They tend to melt to the airbag. Some replace the clockspring and some just solder on new ends.


----------



## RicM (May 17, 2014)

I appreciate all of the quick responses.

Gus_Mahn: Can't see the seat belt pretensioner getting wet based on the water inside. The pooling of water on the rear floorboard came from water seeping up through the drain holes. The front floorboards had no water at all and the water level never got higher than the interior doorjams, so no water entered the car in any other manner than those rear drain holes. I ran my hands along the carpetunder the front seats and they were dry, so any wiring or sensors there weren’texposed to water. Already have mydaughter leaving the windows cracked about 2” at night and all four doors openduring the day with fans going.

For “spacedout”: yes,the car was moved back, but that was done before the water’s edge got to thecar’s front tires.

So here’s more information that might help some of youfigure out more of the possible problem. My daughter said that while her husband was sitting in the passengerseat this evening, the passenger airbag indicator indicated it was off, meaningas far as the seat sensor was concerned, no one was sitting in the front-rightpassenger. The dashboard info displaystill said to service the airbag.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The sensors themselves are sealed but the wiring connectors, although sealed, cannot stop water intrusion if submerged.
Those behind the bumpers are designed to resist water intrusion from road spray.
The odds are the connectors for the seat and belt buckle sensors, located under the carpeting, were submerged (and still are because the jute under the carpets act as a giant sponge)
The carpeting itself is heat sealed on the bottom so you cannot tell how wet it is by feeling the carpeting.
It is heat sealed to prevent the water tracked into the car from going through the carpeting and into the jute.
There are no actual water drains built into the floorboards.....intrusion occured because of immersion of the various overlapping panels that make up the floorboard.

All this gobblygook to point out why it is time to alert your insurance carrier of what occured.
Most likely, the interior must be pulled (seats, carpeting, jute) and all wiring connectors either replaced or cleaned and assemble with a anti corrosive to arrest further damage.

Lat time I pulled jute I had to hang it for almost a week before it finally dried out......your car is corroding as we speak so it is time to take action.....either pull it apart yourself or get it to a shop......I'm more for option 'B' on this one since once all the wiring is squared away a lot of tests must take place to validate the system is functional once again.

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

You really need to get access to a scan tool. I was able to read my airbag codes with a GM TECH II set to T body. The TECH II doesn't really support the P body Cruze, but I was able to read my codes this way. TECH II is fairly common in smaller shops, where the current tool, MDI, isn't. I agree with Robby that the carpet should be pulled so, that the foam insulation can dry out under carpet. The front seats are easy to remove. The rear seat base sucks. You just pull until the floor deforms and the expensive clips break. If the insurance gets involved, the car will likely total, but in the end, it will save you some frustration.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What Robby, the Cruze doesn't float like that VW Beetle did?

My power window wouldn't go back up after a toll stop in Illinois in my old 89 Continental, had to drive back in a major downpour. Repairing the window was easy, pulling out the entire interior was not. But no problems removing the rear seat bottom cushion. Not a very welcomed gift with the Cruze. 

I also would pay extra for the Cruze if it had manual windows as an option.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RicM said:


> My daughter's car was stuck in a flooded parking lot today. The car was on a slight slope where the front end was slightly higher than the front. The front of the car had water about 2" above the bottom of the front end air dam, but not high enough to go over the door sill (no standing water in the front floorboards, but about an inch of water in the rear floor boards because of the drain holes). She didn't try to start it until after the water level dropped to where she could drive it out without the front end pushing water. The only problem now with the car is the airbag service message is being displayed on the dashboard. All other electronics are working fine.
> 
> I've included a picture that shows the car at the worst stage of flooding.
> 
> Are there sensors behind the bumper shroud that could have been damaged by standing water? If so, can they be easily replaced without needed a dealer?


Hello RicM,

I am sorry to hear about the recent concerns regarding your daughter's Cruze. If you would like any assistance into the dealership, please send us a PM our way with the VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Thanks!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

